
Driverless trucks used at mines to slash costs - billconan
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-10-18/rio-tinto-opens-worlds-first-automated-mine/6863814
======
twsted
"The first two mines in the world to start moving all of their iron ore using
fully _remote-controlled_ trucks have just gone online in Western Australia's
Pilbara."

Yawn.

